# Let's Talk Coffee



## jar546 (Apr 3, 2019)

My body has a love/hate relationship with coffee.  A little over a decade ago I had an issue with my thyroid which has since been resolved 100% but if left me susceptible to some crazy heart palpitations whenever I have too much caffeine.  This is why I drink decaf.  As a matter of fact, even if I have too much decaf I get some palpitations.  
With that being said I have tried a bunch of different coffees from beans to K-kups and I have come across some good ones.  Recently I think I hit the jackpot.  I just got some K-Kups from Amazon and it is a brand called Van Houtte which uses a different and more natural way to decaffeinate the coffee when it is still a green bean.  The method they use leaves the coffee tasting no different than caffeinated coffee and guess what?  I totally agree.  I am thrilled that they remove 99.9% of the caffeine and the taste is the same a regular coffee.  I am not sure the brand matters but I know that the brands that use the Swiss Water method remove more caffeine without affecting the taste.

What kind of coffee do you like?

Here is a link to what I just bought and I love it.  I have Starbucks and Pete's K-Kups and beans and the Van Houtte beats them both.

https://amzn.to/2CVvKkl


----------



## ICE (Apr 3, 2019)

You're spamming your own forum?


----------



## cda (Apr 3, 2019)

When not lazy I like to French press

I prefer strong, because my taste buds are not working, like when I was young.

Nomally my lazy make easy coffee is Maxwell house instant

Not into k cups, to me to hard to adjust strength


----------



## jar546 (Apr 3, 2019)

ICE said:


> You're spamming your own forum?



I'm starting a conversation and excited about something I found online that I;ve been searching for for 10 years


----------



## jar546 (Apr 3, 2019)

cda said:


> When not lazy I like to French press
> 
> I prefer strong, because my taste buds are not working, like when I was young.
> 
> ...



I too did instant for a long time and still do to use up what I have left.  Most places I work have K Kups and I have one at home so I started using it.  You can definitely buy different strengths.  I remember K Kups being vey week, not anymore.


----------



## JPohling (Apr 4, 2019)

strong and black


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Strong, black and hot and not strained through a black sock!


----------



## Chad Coffelt (Apr 4, 2019)

death wish yumm


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2019)

Chad Coffelt said:


> death wish yumm



Is it good ??

Strong brew taste?


----------



## ICE (Apr 4, 2019)

That little pod yields one cup of coffee. It costs $0.62.  That’s $1.86 per day....$55.80 per month. $669.60 per year.


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 4, 2019)

ICE said:


> You're spamming your own forum?


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2019)

No when you order 

Click on the amazon ribbon 

So it supports the forum!!!


----------



## ICE (Apr 4, 2019)

my250r11 said:


>


Ya and he didn't get it.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 4, 2019)

ICE said:


> That little pod yields one cup of coffee. It costs $0.62.  That’s $1.86 per day....$55.80 per month. $669.60 per year.


Yes, but it sure beats a Starbucks habit. Try and find a poured cuppa for less than 1.00 anymore, Burger King now has it for .50.


----------



## ICE (Apr 4, 2019)

I have a filthy coffee maker of my own.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Everybody knows it's the water that makes good coffee, right ICE? no matter how filthy your Mr. coffee maker is!


----------



## ICE (Apr 4, 2019)

It takes at least four months of daily use before you get filthy coffee.  By then you can’t tell the difference.....six months in there’s another kind of brew and I buy a new Mr. Coffee.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 4, 2019)

When I was in the Marine Corps there was a coffee pot in maintenance control.  One morning I heard screaming followed by one of the maintenance control gunnery sergeants going shop to shop flipping out trying to find out who the f'n idiot was that cleaned the coffee pot.  I'll always remember that day.


----------



## Chad Coffelt (Apr 5, 2019)

cda said:


> Is it good ??
> 
> Strong brew taste?



Very good not bitter like would think it's actually a very mellow taste


----------



## Chad Coffelt (Apr 5, 2019)

jar546 said:


> When I was in the Marine Corps there was a coffee pot in maintenance control.  One morning I heard screaming followed by one of the maintenance control gunnery sergeants going shop to shop flipping out trying to find out who the f'n idiot was that cleaned the coffee pot.  I'll always remember that day.



never clean a Chiefs coffee cup


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 5, 2019)

never, ever


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Eweeeeee


----------

